# Street Cops 2-Day Interdiction/Proactive Patrol



## NT04 (Jan 8, 2014)

For those who don't know them, Street Cops is a training organization created by a group of cops from New Jersey. They focus on drug interdiction for uniformed patrol and are heavy on backing everything up with case law. Every state they travel to they mold the course around that specific states laws. They put out awesome content online and post success stories from their students daily on their facebook. They're coming to Boston March 2nd/3rd, class is being held at UMASS Boston, for sure a class you wouldn't want to miss. Below is the link

The Street Smart Cop/Pro-Active Patrol Tactics (2 Day Course) - Street Cop Training


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone taken this course?


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Anyone taken this course?


Taken? No.

Taking? Yes! Signed up today. I follow them on Facebook and they've got a lot of good stuff there.


----------

